# Bleaching Clam



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a clam that is bleaching.. its turning white on the mantle. It is slowly getting worse... but the thing is VERY firmly in place on the rock so I cannot move it higher.

150w MH bulb, its near the bottom, about 20 inches away from the tank. I want to move it higher, but it will not let go of its grip

Suggestions? 

All params are fine... its been slowly going through this for a few months now and i just keep waiting for it to let go, so i can reposition it.. but it looks like it might end up killing itself first


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had the same problem with my clam not wanting to let go of the piece of rock it was attached to. The rock mine is on is quite small so I could live with repositioning the rock so I was lucky 

I would very much like to know how to get the clam to release itself from the rock as well! Tickling it's base like an anemone doesn't seem to work 

BTW, I've got almost the exact same setup as you do (tank, clown, blenny), which is kinda creepy


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wiggle him side to side, you should be able to get him to let loose.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you reach the location on the rocks where the byssal filaments attaches? If so, you may want to try to cut it there. Just be careful not to injure the clam when you cut the filament. You can prop the clam up slightly so you can reach the filament. Sometimes you see remnants of these filament after a clam has detached and moved to another place.

I have done the same on my previous clams, using my nail to scrape the byssal filament off the rock/glass.

See also: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254542, which suggests the use of an x-acto knife.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll have to check... not looking forward to this, hahah


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The way the clams get damaged is not so much detaching them, but pulling so that the filaments stretch or tear the actual internal clam itself. If you do it slowly and properly, there should be no problem. I've detached probably hundreds of clams without an issue!


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

i use cool (not freezing but fairly cold) fresh water (Dechlorinated of course) and using a syringe spray its foot as i wiggle it.. generally the clams retract thier feet as soon as you start to move them. its those pesky tenticle things that usually keep them stuck. i find the cool water gives them some extra incentive to move


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ill try again soon... the wiggle just gets the clam to clinch up... its in a perfect little wedge that covers its foot....

Its like the arnold schwarzenegger of clams


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Also another reason I usually suggest putting clams on the sandbed =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not get it. Is it good or bad to have clam attached to the rock? My was on sand bad, but during my vacation, somehow got attached to the rock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Sig, they can move & attach... similar to an anemone would...

Mine was originally on the sandbed and it was bleeching pretty bad.. one day it detached and looked pretty bad. I moved it up closer to the light and it attached and started to look better (though still bleeched)....


.. now i need to put it even closer.....


----------

